# Short update- AjaxCNC Centroid upgrade.



## countryguy (Feb 15, 2015)

Morning everyone.  Taking a Sunday off from the Mill upgrade.  Even told the Son he could sleep in.     But what I have not done is put up a "what's up" update of late.   Just too darn busy!  So here is a quick note on the upgrade for ya'll.  Maybe something for those considering non-stepper type REtro's!

*Objective:* Convert an 80's Supermax YCM-30 w/ Bandit III (allen bradley) to Centroid/AjaxCNC PLC ops.

*Tasks: *
0)  Say "OMG- What have I gone and done" until it wears off and finally just get started!
1) Selected and installed new Servo Encoders. 2500ppr Quad/Diff.   Rewired to existing motor shaft & Molex round connectors.   Ohm'd and ring out's done. (shorts, opens, and such)
2) Rip and replace.  OMG - Enough wire and contactor gear ripped out to keep me in jumper wire forever. 3) Wired up Motor's to Ajax unit.   They call is a DC-AIO (All in One).
4) Setup AC input 2phase w/ split pole for a 110VAc bar. (image below).
5) Installed the 5Vdc Power supply.
6) Connected up all Servo encoder +5Vdc runs.

*Next:*
7)Solder the quad/diff encoder wires onto DB9 connectors and connect to the AJAX board.
8) Wire up the Motor transformer (a buck boost type. (Thanks RJ!)) for 230VAc in and *63VAc out.
* NOTE 63Vac ( or an optional 97Vac... which ever has better motor performance).
9) Wire in a Full-wave AC-DC rectifier / cap filter kit (also from AjaxCNC) onto the *63Vac side.
10)Output from transformer to DC is about 80VDC.  This is the H2 motor mains input on the Ajax board.   Connect that up!
11) Pray to the CNC and bit/byte God for more moral support.
12) VFD wire up.
13) sort out all the PLC hooks ups....  Limits, Mist, FLood, Oiler, etc.   That will be a post all in itself most likely and is far enough off that I'll end here for now.

IMAGE-  OK?  Where did the insert image option go??    It only takes a URL now and now browser from computer?  Hmmm  Do I need finally setup my Google gallery and point there?


----------



## JimDawson (Feb 15, 2015)

countryguy said:


> IMAGE- OK? Where did the insert image option go?? It only takes a URL now and now browser from computer? Hmmm Do I need finally setup my Google gallery and point there?



The procedure is a little different now, took me a while to figure it out also.
To post a picture from your computer. Next to the Post Reply button is Upload a File button. From there you can post a picture.


----------



## Karl_T (Feb 15, 2015)

countryguy said:


> *Next:*
> 7)Solder the quad/diff encoder wires onto DB9 connectors and connect to the AJAX board.
> ...



Unless you have unusually good fine soldering skills, I'd suggest going DB crimp connectors here. Been down this road and a lot of my troubles were finally traced to cold solder joints right here. I'm now bald, big reason is pulling my hair out finding lost encoder pulses.

Just BTDT, my two cents.

Also DC power supplies are easy to build from scratch if you haven't already bought them
http://electronicsclub.info/powersupplies.htm


----------



## countryguy (Feb 15, 2015)

Anyone know if I can Edit my post?  Used to be able too?      Superman is Supermax above.  ;-)   
the DC supply was just easier to but - Their markup was really nada.  The Cap is a large smoothing can. anyway.  totally agree and I actually pulled 3 different supplies from the old Bandit III.  ;-)   Here are a few pics everyone


----------



## JimDawson (Feb 15, 2015)

countryguy said:


> Anyone know if I can Edit my post? Used to be able too? Superman is Supermax above. ;-)



Fixed it for you  Nels is beating himself to death trying to work out the kinks in the new forum software.


----------



## countryguy (Feb 15, 2015)

Yeah-  I feel for him!  Do we have a Dev/QA site?  Would be happy to jump into Dev/Qa for somethings if ever needed?   document and provide list of items for ya'll.     /Jeff.


----------

